
Signal preserves privacy on GIPHY (2017) - rodiger
https://signal.org/blog/signal-and-giphy-update/
======
dang
When there's a major thread on a story, like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23192546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23192546)
which is currently at #1, it's usually better to post follow-up links in the
thread rather than as separate submissions. Otherwise the front page gets
repetitive.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20follow-
up&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
rodiger
Noted, thanks.

------
enitihas
I exclusively use signal whenever someone else is on it, and try my best to
encourage people to contact me on it. The new improved UI has helped me get
some more friends on it. Previously some folks complained it was "too weird".

However, signal has some showstopper bugs which make it really hard to use.

[https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-
Android/issues/6079](https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/issues/6079)

I haven't faced this bug with any other messenger app ever, and it is really
really frustrating.

------
rodiger
An old update, but more important now than ever to note that there are options
to retain useful services post-acquisition and not fully sacrifice privacy.

